# My new to me 14 ft Livingston with 20 Tohatsu



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Tried my new ride today in Biscayne Bay. 2016 14 ft Livingston catamaran with a 20 hp tiller Tohatsu four stroke. It rode ok, but had to make some adjustment. I had to adjust the tilt pin but finally found the sweet spot. The motor is also a 2016 with a hydrofoil bolted on it. When the boat would plane out it would get a lot of water over the transom so I decided to take the boat out of the water and raise the engine one inch. What a big difference it made, no more water over the transom and it rode so much better, I also gained at least 2 mph on my top end. Now I am happy with the ride, looking forward to tricking it out.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Those are cool little boats. There are some great videos of guys fishing for striped marlin a good ways out in the Pacific.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw those videos on youtube, very cool. I am hoping to do some spearfishing off of it in Marathon, and some kite fishing off of Miami.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

I heard they ride well in a good chop + get skinny, any plans for layout inside the hull


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to keep it simple, I am going to remove that board with the PVC rod holders bolted to the side and add some nicer rod holders, 3 on each side. I also want to add two pedestal seats, one for the driver and one for the passenger up front. I also want to add some storage in the back and a nice 100 quart cooler on the front left for fish.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Took the boat out for the second time in the Keys this Saturday, I love the boat. It rides really well, it was blowing 15-18 knots and we were able to make it to 300 ft. We didn't find any close in rip nor weedline. We came into 105 ft of water and dragged a Jig and a Rapala Magnum deep diver. On the jig we hooked a nice mackerel and on the deep diver we hooked a nice blackfin tuna. We cut the bellies off of both fish and sent them down to the bottom in 105 ft, we used a 4 ounce weight wrapped to the line with a rubberband. We spaced the weight and hook about 80 feet, our first fish was a nice mutton snapper and our second fish was a small shark. We called it a day and went home to have a nice dinner. So far the Livingston 14 is working out great. It will get me through the summer until the bigger boat comes in.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice boat!

Reason for breakaway sinker with rubberband? 3 way swivel with loop for weight will save you some $


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I use the rubber band so I can grab the weight with one hand and break it away and keep reeling the Mutton Snapper in. The area I was fishing always holds them and they like a presentation with at least 80 to 100 feet of distance between the hook and weight. It's fast and easy, your weight is very close to the bottom and your bait is 80 ft away fluttering in the current off the bottom. I usually use live sardines or finger mullet but I do not have a live baitwell in this boat. Also on this small boat I can reel the bait in fast and snap the weight off and cast on the surface if I see a sail or dolphin. I only have three rod holders so I am limited on the amount of rods I can bring.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Gotcha, makes sense now. Good luck w the new boat!


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, so far I love it. It's very unique and different to look at. It seems to ride well and not pound you to death like my last skiff. I just need to add a few more rod holders on the other side.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

This is on the way out Saturday.





On the way in after a few fish in the box.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Looks like it does well in a chop, thanks for the video's.. How skinny are you able to get into


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't tried any flats fishing yet, but I will try next Saturday and post some videos. We did beach it and went for a swim with no problem, I was able to back it out just by placing the motor in reverse. I didn't have to lift the engine.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Well after selling the boat I regret it. I am looking for another one


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I will continue to keep an eye out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Didn’t they also make that hull in aluminum as well? A guy down here has one in POC.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

sirvenjose said:


> Well after selling the boat I regret it. I am looking for another one


 I've had one for about 8 years and will never sell it. There isn't a better riding 14. I put a CMC PTT unit on it and am adding a Lowrance GPS with FMT chip. The GPS will be able to control a Motor Guide XI-5. I also added a front deck. Search Livingston here for photos.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

do you have a picture of it


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

sirvenjose said:


> do you have a picture of it


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ditching-kayak-for-skiff-need-advice.35035/page-2#post-286428

Photos in link above. I put a Permatrim hydrofoil on and it is better on this hull than anything else I tried.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice and thank you for posting


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

